# Can't use hardware virtualization on Satellite



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, and please pardon any rookie mistakes in posting.
I want to run Virtualbox on my Toshiba Satellite c650d. Had no problem on my old l500d, and testing shows the processor (AMD e-350) supports virtualization, but there's no option in the BIOS to enable it (that I can find), am I missing something?
Thanks for reading,
Z.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

There are at least 10 different models of the C650D - which is yours?
There's no mention of virtualization in the specs - so I wouldn't hold my breath over this.


----------



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks,
The model is PSCOYC-008003.
I tried using a couple of tests (one from Microsoft, and one 3rd-party, don't recall which). They say the hardware is good, but the BIOS won't let me turn it on.
This was a warranty exchange for the L500D, which in fact had 500MHz faster CPU.
I don't feel like fighting for another exchange (or setting up from scratch again), but I really miss having Ubuntu.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Not the right set of numbers.
We're looking for the numbers right after C650D-
it's usually an S and 4 numbers (ex: S1234)


----------



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi,
Looking at the label on the back it gives C500D-008
Sorry, looks like I gave you the part number before.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Just figured out we were working with a system not from the US
Your country uses the part number

Have you tried these tools?:
Tool: Microsoft Hardware-Assisted Virtualization Detection Tool - Test for Windows 7 XP Mode Compatibility : VMblog.com - Virtualization Technology News and Information for Everyone

GRC*|*SecurAble: Determine Processor Security Features*|**

The stuff that I read showed that the Intel processors supported virtualization - and that the newer AMD processors support it also. But there was no mention of virtualization support for your specific model. 

Other than that, I'd have to suggest installing VMWare in order to see if it works.


----------



## zardoz777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the reply.
I did try both those tests, and they both said virtualization was available but disabled.
Re. VMware, thanks for the suggestion, but a quick gander at their download section suggests an ease-of-use nightmare, as they assume that nothing less than an entire corporation would deign to inquire about their software ;D
Many thanks.


----------

